# Other Pets > Dogs >  The 6th most dangerous dog breed...

## SlitherinSisters

Really? 


A friend of mine sent me an article of the most dangerous dog breeds to own and I could not believe Athena was on it. I get so used to being around bully breeds that are harmless I forget they can be dangerous in the wrong hands. 

I had to share this picture I got down at my parents. The kitten is a 7 week old deaf kitten my sister has been bottle feeding. 

Anyone else have pictures of their dangerous dogs being cute and gentle?


Sent from my Samsung Aviator

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (11-07-2012),Poseidon (01-31-2013)

----------


## KTyne

That is such a cute photo!!

This is my brother's Pitt, she is such a mush! She will lick your face to death... totally deadly.....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Razz:

----------

_sissysnakes_ (01-08-2013),SlitherinSisters (06-27-2012),snakesRkewl (06-27-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

Its sooo weird when people are afraid of dogs. I grew up with a German Shepherd so im pretty much ok with any size dog. Athena is beautiful Stephanie!

----------

SlitherinSisters (06-27-2012)

----------


## KTyne

Agreed... although there are a lot of people that give these dogs bad names. I mean, Chihuahuas probably bite more people than a Doberman does... the big dog just causes more damage.

----------

_eatgoodfood_ (12-18-2012),_Kara_ (06-27-2012),SlitherinSisters (06-27-2012)

----------


## KatStoverReptiles

I have to say: I am one of 'those' people. I have a prejudice against...cocker spaniels!! Lol!! When I was growing up (before I had a dog), my friend had one and that was THE MEANEST dog! Just plain mean and vicious!

In all seriousness though...I don't hold all cockers accountable for that dog's personality. It does cross my mind every time I see one though. 

My brother and his wife have a pit. She's probably pushing 90lbs. The most dangerous part of her is seriously her tail. That whip will take you out! Lol And maybe she'd be dangerous to someone who was allergic to dog slobber! Lol

I have 2 beagles and one time I had them in petsmart. Some lady jerked her kid away from petting them saying they didn't have souls because they were hunting dogs! I had no quick, witty response because I was just so dumbfounded! People!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (11-07-2012),SaintTawny (11-21-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

> I have to say: I am one of 'those' people. I have a prejudice against...cocker spaniels!! Lol!! When I was growing up (before I had a dog), my friend had one and that was THE MEANEST dog! Just plain mean and vicious!
> 
> In all seriousness though...I don't hold all cockers accountable for that dog's personality. It does cross my mind every time I see one though. 
> 
> My brother and his wife have a pit. She's probably pushing 90lbs. The most dangerous part of her is seriously her tail. That whip will take you out! Lol And maybe she'd be dangerous to someone who was allergic to dog slobber! Lol
> 
> I have 2 beagles and one time I had them in petsmart. Some lady jerked her kid away from petting them saying they didn't have souls because they were hunting dogs! I had no quick, witty response because I was just so dumbfounded! People!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats why people usually have theirtails docked  :Good Job:

----------


## RobNJ

My dog isn't considered a "dangerous" breed at all, and is about as threatening as a marshmallow, so here's a couple cute pics of my brother's pitt mix at 8 and 12 weeks...

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (11-07-2012),_Jason Bowden_ (06-26-2012),_Redneck_Crow_ (11-06-2012),SlitherinSisters (06-27-2012)

----------


## Wapadi

Here is our American Bulldog, Kimber being a very patient babysitter to our mini dachshund and our friends MinPin.  Poor mean dog......


and her destroying a rope toy...grrrrrrrrrrrr

----------

SlitherinSisters (06-27-2012)

----------


## pookie!

I dont know, what constitutes the dog being considered "dangerous"? 

I mean my dog is dog aggressive to all dogs but my friends(and even then they are watched so nothing happens), would love to get at anything small and fluffy or yappy, as well as cannot be left alone with my cat or anything prey like.. is that dangerous? Or just him being a dog?

I think mainly the protection bred dogs are the real, imo "dangerous" dogs, because they are bred to protect their people/property. Now with proper training and socialization they should be fine unless called on.. but still, I wouldnt trust or just walk up to a PP Dobie/GSD/Mastiff like it was any other dog lol 

I dunno, I tend to over think this question.. mainly because my dog, who is da and has a very high prey drive is considered "dangerous" and "bad" and I am looked down on because he is that way, like I did something wrong.. when its just him showing the traits of his breed and his genetic predisposition to be.. nothings wrong with him lol he is great with people and loves children, like a good Pit Bull type. Other dogs and small animals, now thats another story..

I dont have any recent pictures of him with kitties or cute things, because well.. he would rather eat them than sit still for a picture.



Also, that "dangerous breed list" is complete bull, and is based off nothing substantial. 

I mean you hear about any "pit bull attack" as soon as it happens, but no one knows that just a few weeks ago a Husky attacked and killed a boy, or the sheer hundreds of reports a year of small breed dogs seriously biting children in the face... 
I was bitten in the face by a Cocker and a Chihuahua lol

----------

SlitherinSisters (06-27-2012)

----------


## Izzys Keeper

Hes like a kitten  :Very Happy:

----------

SlitherinSisters (06-27-2012)

----------

